# D4net sus problems



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone bought this?

Having some big problems from it, i injected into my delts just 1ml per side and its kiling me, have i got an infection?

First jab friday - left delt, cant lift it, its swolen and hot and red, its hard as a rock, not a golf ball size the whole delt, and it itches.

Second jab yesterday in right delt and i think its going the same way

Is the gear dodgy? Do i go down the docs for antibiotics? I guess this isnt normal


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Might be the oil mate, have you got a temp? Any other symptoms?


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

No mate its all round the injection points, got an appointment now tonight which will be a pain in the ass, i cannot raise my left arm more than a few inches, its solid, hot and itchy as well, the right arm looks like its going the same way.

Won't touch that crap again, bloody truedose, what is all that about?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

keikai73 said:


> No mate its all round the injection points, got an appointment now tonight which will be a pain in the ass, i cannot raise my left arm more than a few inches, its solid, hot and itchy as well, the right arm looks like its going the same way.
> 
> Won't touch that crap again, bloody truedose, what is all that about?


I got that with androgen extreme tren ace in my quad, I carried on pinning till I finished the vial and then switched to renvex,

as for d4net? Lol sounds like a website, there a very new lab not much info about them at all


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Got some antibiotics, got an abcess in both shoulders and cody thomas convinced me it was the best gear around made by the best bloke in the business, what business? Baking cakes?

My girlfriend has to help me put my clothes on at the minute and im off sick from work as i cant drive, great


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

contact dan if you have a problem


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

keikai73 said:


> Got some antibiotics, got an abcess in both shoulders and cody thomas convinced me it was the best gear around made by the best bloke in the business, what business? Baking cakes?
> 
> My girlfriend has to help me put my clothes on at the minute and im off sick from work as i cant drive, great


Hahaha the two newest labs about that I know of d4net and protasia? I'd be staying well clear of that d4net


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Another bathtub brewer spreading bad gear.. dont use brand that you dont recognize.. its not rocket science.


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

dan a bathtub brewer? do you even know him?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

craze666 said:


> dan a bathtub brewer? do you even know him?


Who the **** is dan?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Ekseliksis said:


> Another bathtub brewer spreading bad gear.. dont use brand that you dont recognize.. its not rocket science.


Don't agree with this, I only heard about noble in October when somebody mailed me a price list and look at there rep now, some of the best gear on the market! Same goes for renvex


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree there, i stumbled on to prostasia who it seems have been around for a year?? But only on facebook for a few months. I like that stuff, no pip at all and their anavar is strong, i could do 100mg of fuerza but only 50mg of this one.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

ryda said:


> Don't agree with this, I only heard about noble in October when somebody mailed me a price list and look at there rep now, some of the best gear on the market! Same goes for renvex


Noble was by GM. Dude was making gear for ages.. Renvex is Forza..

Both had good rap before they became big.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

keikai73 said:


> I agree there, i stumbled on to prostasia who it seems have been around for a year?? But only on facebook for a few months. I like that stuff, no pip at all and their anavar is strong, i could do 100mg of fuerza but only 50mg of this one.


Only heard of prostasia yesterday on the same place, am tempted to get some, the guy said there orals are the best around but he would seeing as he's selling them lol


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Forza or fuerza?

Are fuerza now excell greece?

Bloody confusing


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

keikai73 said:


> Forza or fuerza?
> 
> Are fuerza now excell greece?
> 
> Bloody confusing


Am sure it was fuerza


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

ryda said:


> the guy said there orals are the best around but he would seeing as he's selling them lol


Ive used the anavar, that strong


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm using there t400 and tren e is very strong.

The sust had 100mg prop in it. I would be in pain at half a ml of that so left it. If assume that's what the issue is. My friend loves prop and seems to be getting in fine with it.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I still want to know who the hell this dan is?


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

use your brain ... this information is not for everyone because we are on a public board


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

That's what pm's are for


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Who was urban labs then? Confused now


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

keikai73 said:


> Who was urban labs then? Confused now


Jackie Chan


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

No wonder the labs are going ****e and bust with you lot naming the brewers names. Have some confidentiality if you know the guy take it up with him but dont advertise it on a public board


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> First off I doubt his name is Dan stone and if it is then a little bit stupid selling gear from his personal FB page??


Uk-M isnt the place though unless your allowed to post sources now. Plenty of groups on fb to talk openly about sources. Besides the obvious forum rules just dont think personally naming and shaming is the correct way to go about dealing with your source. Name the lab yes but just advertising someones fb seems a bit crappy just my opinion.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

d4ead said:


> I'm using there t400 and tren e is very strong.
> 
> The sust had 100mg prop in it. I would be in pain at half a ml of that so left it. If assume that's what the issue is. My friend loves prop and seems to be getting in fine with it.


Ended up with some d4net after my source claimed he was out of protasia, and I stumbled across a group on fb having a rant about d4 net, all the problems seem to be with the sus and tren e!! People reporting they've had swelling, very painfull to jab, worst pip ever etc all from the tren e or sus

I pinned the npp earlier it went in smooth and painless and no sign of pip yet


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

So which one you's isDan


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Sust was definitely an issue seen lots of comments on this. 100mg of prop per ml was always going to be daft.

I'm about 1 and a half vial down on the tren e and had no issues at all.

Few friends using have also had no issues deca and equ seem very good in fact going by what my friend said. Thinking of adding the equ to my cycle.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

At the end of the day its a new lab and with any new launch no matter how much they say they tested the sheer amount of different people getting the grear will always highlight new problems they didn't know about. As long as they don't give up and keep going and listen (they seem to be, totally changed the sust for free exchanges) they should be one to watch


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

I only just got back in the gym yesterday


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

keikai73 said:


> I only just got back in the gym yesterday


Lol from the info I gathered yesterday a bad batch got out, if you get onto the guy that brews it directly he'll send you a replacement, like I said all the problems seem to of been with the sus and the tren e, everything else seems g2g and the people I spoke to without any issues are all rating the gear


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

It's just PIP stop being so paranoid.


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Its not pip mate, its knocking people around now, there is a discussion on uksteroids on facebook and people are discussing it, one guy in hospital for 2 days, however believable or not its still crap stuff. Test e, test 400, sus and tren problems, what else?

If its a new lab how long did they test for? Chemtech was 9 months apparently before release (i'm told) so did this guy throw it out?

Someone also said its urban labs relabelled as that was rubbish as well, if its new they should take more care shouldn't they? Ive just bought some more sphinx and prostasia as both of those are good, steering clear of rubbish d4net now, bloody gimmich true dose, what a load of rubbish, £120 wasted

Pip? Should have seen the pink creamy crap that they drew out of my arm, looked like ice cream


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Urban labs re brand Dan the man lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

keikai73 said:


> Its not pip mate, its knocking people around now, there is a discussion on uksteroids on facebook and people are discussing it, one guy in hospital for 2 days, however believable or not its still crap stuff. Test e, test 400, sus and tren problems, what else?
> 
> If its a new lab how long did they test for? Chemtech was 9 months apparently before release (i'm told) so did this guy throw it out?
> 
> ...


All am saying is the problems seem to be with the same batch of steroids, sus tren and some test so I think it's a little bit unfair to write the whole lab off, but somebody from d4 net needs to give us users an explanation!!


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

3 or 4 or more items?

I'd give that excuse for rip and 400 but sus? Tren? Test e?

Sorry mate but if someone produces sonsomething you are injecting into your body thry should get it right first time


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

keikai73 said:


> 3 or 4 or more items?
> 
> I'd give that excuse for rip and 400 but sus? Tren? Test e?
> 
> Sorry mate but if someone produces sonsomething you are injecting into your body thry should get it right first time


True, a lot of people don't even want to stock it no more now and who can blame them? But I have been told the new batch of stuff out is problem free and very good gear! All labs have problems at some point especially the newer labs


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ryda said:


> Hahaha the two newest labs about that I know of d4net and protasia? I'd be staying well clear of that d4net





ryda said:


> Lol from the info I gathered yesterday a bad batch got out, if you get onto the guy that brews it directly he'll send you a replacement, like I said all the problems seem to of been with the sus and the tren e, everything else seems g2g and the people I spoke to without any issues are all rating the gear





ryda said:


> True, a lot of people don't even want to stock it no more now and who can blame them? But I have been told the new batch of stuff out is problem free and very good gear! All labs have problems at some point especially the newer labs


You've changed your tune a bit, got some freebies did you?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Smitch said:


> You've changed your tune a bit, got some freebies did you?


I said that weeks ago lol think I mentioned I got sent a d4 net vial by my source instead of the protasia one I asked him for, so nope no freebies, if he didn't send me the vial I'd still be staying clear of them until they had a decent rep


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Newer labs dont have the luxury of mistakes.

I have looked around for prostasia, only good things out there

i have looked around for d4net, only bad things

I dont like being ill, maybe you do but nearly 2 weeks poorly and no gym time makes me decide where to shop


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Here's a statement the guy who runs d4 net has just made via fb

ok guys - in 1st batch we had issues with sust (my own fault brewed with 100mg prop just to much for most people it seems) and rip both these blends have now been changed to a more people friendly combination and everyone as far as im aware has been offered replacements. Out of the rest of the range as of yet i have only had 2 or 3 reports of any issues. In all cases the vials were exchanged. The feedback i have received from the 50 or so vials of each line i sold personally was all positive with little to no pip on the rest of the product lines. The deca and equ, parabolion and the suspensions have sold out 3 times over mainly from the positive feedback. I have now been told of a couple of incidences of issues with tren e (im jabbing this myself and find it great) and a couple of people with test e. To be honest reading through this thread is the first time ive heard some of these lines mentioned at all as far as any kinda pain goes. On batch 2 we changed to a higher grade eo oil, and on batch 3 we changed filters and started to filter twice. As far as the original post goes we use the standard 2% ba, 20%eo, bb solvent levels vary from line to line. Our test 400 is bb heavy lots seem to love it a few others didnt get on with it at all. All testers raved about it as did early users. As far as dosing goes we are bang on the doses stated. So far every user has stated its the best dosed gear they have tried seems to be the only thing people do agree on. Any lab expects around 3% of its vials to report issues were well within this tolerance for all lines except the sust and rip. Also like any lab we expect our resellers to deal with the majority of customer service. Refunds exchanges ect. We continually ask our resellers for information and feedback and have made changes and issues any exchanges accordingly. Sadly if we didnt know about your case theres not much we can do. I hope thats answered some of your questions feel free to msg me.


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ive seen him on fb, he is an arrogant muppet, its like he made a steroid to make him famous, guess that blew up in his face a bit


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

keikai73 said:


> Ive seen him on fb, he is an arrogant muppet, its like he made a steroid to make him famous, guess that blew up in his face a bit


Lol hes probably just abit stressed that's all


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I always say never jab test above the waist, i have just just started D4Net sust and got no probs


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

keikai73 said:


> Anyone bought this?
> 
> Having some big problems from it, i injected into my delts just 1ml per side and its kiling me, have i got an infection?
> 
> ...


I'm not being funny, what size pin did you use and have you got big delts??


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Khaos said:


> I always say never jab test above the waist, i have just just started D4Net sust and got no probs


Your very likely to have the second batch, so problems will have been sorted


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Ekseliksis said:


> Noble was by GM. Dude was making gear for ages.. Renvex is Forza..
> 
> Both had good rap before they became big.


renvex aint fuerza, fuerza got busted.

I met Fuerza and Fusion while in jail.

pigs are getting ontop of labs now so be aware


----------



## poppystevo123 (Apr 9, 2015)

To much 1 ml in each. That'd hurt. In delts. The d4net range is awsome

U got abcess on d4net


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you asking where to source Steroids?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Robkerr said:


> hey can someone inbox me a contact for prostasia I got the hypa rip but want it as cheap as poss


its against board rules to ask for sources.. youll get banned


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Robkerr said:


> ok thanks dude I didn't know


no worries.. theres about 20 posts a month where members are asking what the best labs are so if you stick around you can gauge whats good and shite atm


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Don't ask for a source again


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Robkerr said:


> ok I have been told once ,that's enough I get it now


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Robkerr said:


> ok I have been told once ,that's enough I get it now


welcome though dude btw


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

got d4net tren base, tren ace, test base, the tren ace reminds me of some sphinx tren a i had last year, slightly cloudy, the test base is ok but about half as strong as [email protected] test base, tren base seems ok ,


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Boss is using d4net,

Has tren ace with test and deca.

No issues and doing its job


----------



## AsItIs (Sep 24, 2012)

Ekseliksis said:


> Another bathtub brewer spreading bad gear.. dont use brand that you dont recognize.. its not rocket science.


Average Gear, Had Worse, Had Better.


----------



## markyd1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Has anyone used or heard anything off d4net sus 325. Thanks in advance


----------

